
Examples of really good APIs: helpful or no? - asherdawson
Hello smart people!<p>I&#x27;m currently building a visual resource guide to creating and enhancing APIs with common features to improve user adoption and experience. Right now, it is in the form of a blog that is broken down into API related categories, including things like documentation, SDKs, versioning, etc. The format of a single blog post goes something like this: &quot;How <i>company name</i> does <i>use case</i> (e.g. How Stripe does documentation) Each post is highly visual, with several screenshots and a few brief sentences explaining the use case and the value that it provides users.<p>My question to you all is: what kind of content would you most like to see in terms of API inspiration? If you are someone who builds, modifies, or uses APIs frequently, what would the most useful content look like? Would it be highly visual (screenshots) or highly content oriented (code snippets)? Would you find this product useful at all? Or would you build&#x2F;modify&#x2F;use an API the same way regardless of how other companies do theirs?<p>I am looking for any feedback at all on this idea, even if it&#x27;s something totally different than the questions that I proposed above. Thank you for your help!
======
dmlittle
Check out High Scalability's Real Life Architecture section[1], they have
similar articles to what you're describing.

[1]
[http://highscalability.com/blog/category/example](http://highscalability.com/blog/category/example)

------
westonplatter0
> Would it be highly visual (screenshots) or highly content oriented (code
> snippets)?

Both.

~~~
asherdawson
Good to know, thanks!

